# Safari 4.1.3 will not open secure pages



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I am unable to get Safari 4.1.3 running on Mac OS 10.4.11 to open secure pages. It just gives an error message.
'Safari can’t open the page "https://<address of page>” because the server unexpectedly dropped the connection.'
OR
'Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Reason: You're speaking plain HTTP to an SSL-enabled server port.'

Is there anything I can do about that?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Check your settings to make sure that Safari isn't using any proxies or set to use insecure connections.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

In fact, Safari is using a local proxy, but that was not the problem. I fixed it by reinstalling Safari. Why that worked, or what happened in the first place, I have no idea.


----------

